# The Modellers Creed....



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2012)

Had to 'borrow' this one! 

_Modellers Creed:

This is my toolbox. There are many like it, but this one is mine. My toolbox is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. My toolbox, without me, is useless. Without my toolbox, I am useless._​


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2012)

Sooooo, does your toolbox have a name?


----------



## mikewint (Apr 17, 2012)

These Swetish peoples, copy the infantry creed: replace toolbox with rifle. On the other hand it might really be a Tool Box, i.e. a box for his tool possibly named Dagmar. As in "Ohhhh, Dagmar!!!"


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2012)

Come on lads, you need to think outside the box!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 17, 2012)

You are always free to THINK outside Dagmar but those Viking girls can be jealous


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2012)

....and with a double axe, mighty dangerous!


----------



## woljags (Apr 17, 2012)

Terry he's been at the whiskey again


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2012)

Yep! (BTW, he calls his toolbox Shirley !)


----------



## mikewint (Apr 17, 2012)

Dagmar's last name is BOBBIT so as you all well know....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'f nof beensh in sche fiscsky ashain.....juscht schat ashonniyng scheyfevverrr....


----------



## mikewint (Apr 17, 2012)

Och kom ihåg, växer Weiners inte tillbaka


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 17, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Yep! (BTW, he calls his toolbox Shirley !)



Shirley you jest!

I'll get me coat....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2012)

Why, what is it Doctor?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 17, 2012)

He opens doors without thinking. Poor lad.


----------

